# New Hybrid Poll



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 28, 2009)

well looks like a fair few people are changing there views, what is your view? are you for them or are you against them, post your arguaments, hybrid pics, no name calling etc


----------



## Boney (Jan 28, 2009)

RYAN, you done this one a month ago :lol: .

im for them and ... not as well:lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 28, 2009)

lol just curious, that article had made a lot of people change there views. need to be able to change votes, then wouldnt have to make a new one


----------



## cris (Jan 28, 2009)

You should put a fence sitting option in too, im not really for or against them. I can understand why some hate them, but also understand why some just want to breed nice looking animals regardless of if they come from a differant area or have a differant name.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 28, 2009)

So much hybrid talk! lol is it ever gunna end...

Im on the fence at the moment


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 28, 2009)

i am really undecide?? Although i hate hybrids! But some are ok(Like dogs crosses lol[you never said anything about WHAT kind lol)-EG Staffy cross bull terrier!)


----------



## hodges (Jan 28, 2009)

Still the same vote for me, against them. No matter how good a Hybrid looks i wont keep or breed them .


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 28, 2009)

im all for em. as long as they are sold as what they are.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 28, 2009)

here we go again!! lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 28, 2009)

if they are sold as what they are I am fine with it, but I wouldnt want to buy something like a levis levis and find out it was a pilbarensis x occidentalis. although if they looked good and were sold as what they are I would buy them.


----------



## Kurto (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah this is getting old, give it a rest 4 a while!


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 28, 2009)

You need an option for people who where against them, until they saw an article about them in a magazine and changed their minds on the subjects. On a related note I am starting my own pyramid scheme, If you are interested I will send out some glossy printed reading material and together we will rake in the euros.....:lol:


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jan 28, 2009)

I voted for - as much as people kick and scream about it - it's going to happen anyway. So I'm going with the flow and If it was stopped tomorrow I'd be just as happy.


----------



## Veredus (Jan 28, 2009)

Against them, sure they can look real nice and all but it is simple fact that there will be plenty out there willing to lie about what they have in order to make a quick buck.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jan 28, 2009)

Veredus said:


> Against them, sure they can look real nice and all but it is simple fact that there will be plenty out there willing to lie about what they have in order to make a quick buck.



But will they need to?
If something new on the market is released wouldn't they ask a good price for it - Auzzie Jags???

Who is to say every Diamond is a true Diamond etc

This has been happening for years with the snakes we already have now?

Debeli (Diamond x Bredli) will always be that to me.


----------



## arbok (Jan 28, 2009)

im so over seeing everyone post the same thing worded in a different way :S


----------



## shane14 (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont mind them! far as im concerned any animals is beautiful and if you fall in love with a hybrid so what!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not all for, nor against them.

I used to be all for them, but now, I'm not so sure.

I was looking at a hybrid, it was advertised for what it was, which is a hybrid.

I guess I would have maybe just 1, but I would never breed it or anything. I'm not so sure, but each to their own! =)


----------



## Veredus (Jan 28, 2009)

Auzlizardking said:


> But will they need to?
> If something new on the market is released wouldn't they ask a good price for it - Auzzie Jags???
> 
> Who is to say every Diamond is a true Diamond etc
> ...


 
Im worried about the hybrids that arent anything special, breeders may try to flog these off as pure animals because pure animals will likely come to fetch a higher price than the dull looking mongrels. This may not fool an experienced breeder, but what about the novice breeder who believes his coastal x diamond x bredli x pig is actually pure diamond?

In any case, false sales may have already been happening for years but is that any reason to increase its frequency by giving up and accepting the practice?


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jan 28, 2009)

FFS, give these stupid polls a break. If you looking for the general consensus, majority of people still don't want them, so my advice is leave it some more before you decide to follow the sheep.


----------



## polpii (Jan 28, 2009)

What's with this article in the magazine thing?!?!
i am pretty sure most of us never read it nor knew it even existed.

IMO
Breeding hybrids is fine for just fantastic looking pets. All the ugly ones should be culled. That way there isn't too many of them.


----------



## TURBO8 (Jan 28, 2009)

The article is in Australian Reptiles magazine this month and is about Jags .


polpii said:


> What's with this article in the magazine thing?!?!
> i am pretty sure most of us never read it nor knew it even existed.
> 
> IMO
> Breeding hybrids is fine for just fantastic looking pets. All the ugly ones should be culled. That way there isn't too many of them.


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 28, 2009)

Whats a hybrid ?


----------



## Colin (Jan 28, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Whats a hybrid ?



ummmm.... I'm led to believe its a natural intergrade between a carpondro and a jag-jungle-diamond I think dicky :lol:


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 28, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Whats a hybrid ?


 haha dicky! lol


----------



## funcouple (Jan 28, 2009)

against.
hybrids will de-value our native snakes to a point were no one will want to breed them. and then every new hybrid made will de-valve the old/er hybrid. and what health risks would there be with hybirds? after all species from different areas (climates) are cross bred. so if you have 2 snakes, 1 from a hot humid area, and the other from a cooler area with low humidity. so at what temperature and to a lesser extent humidity would you keep the offspring (babies) at?


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 28, 2009)

Colin said:


> ummmm.... I'm led to believe its a natural intergrade between a carpondro and a jag-jungle-diamond I think dicky :lol:



Just as I thought ........:lol:


----------

